# Qtc



## ZZiplex (Aug 10, 2007)

Sometimes I see distance casters at the grass use a QTC frame on there tuned abu reels. Wonder what is the advantage of using such a frame. I think it is stronger than the frame right out the box.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

the solid one piece frame is much stronger, I don't know that it makes for longer casts, but I like the solid feeling of the QTC frame.

I have 2 reels set up with QTC frames, benfield mags etc. I guess if it gives ya more confidence, that's a good thing, pretty difficult to quantify if any actual gain in distance is acheived.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

I have been told, that it does not allow the frame to flex. Much stiffer frame much less flexing. I wouldn't know, I haven't had that problem.


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

I've been told it's like chrome rims, they cost more than stock, but make it harder to resale than stock without ever accomplishing anything.

Truthfully though I know some dudes that hit the "grass" and they said it is to "true" up the frame for less flex and keep the spool "truly" centered. I don't own any Abu's so I don't have any personal knowledge.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

from what I've read it's the flex thing and just tighter overall tolerances ....


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

They are nice and I use them on a couple of tourney reels. 

Solid with less flex and torsion than a stock abu frame. Look nice too.

Will a QTC frame give you more distance??

Probably not. 

But then again, if you believe that it will..........


----------



## ZZiplex (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks al lot for the answers guys. 
By the way: abu 6500 c3 ct/mag elite etc., I always have a nice casting with my good oldie the abu 523 xlt ultramag. It's an old reel but I like the reel very much. Always have good casting distance with that reel.


----------



## ZZiplex (Aug 10, 2007)

Surf Cat
By the way:what are benfield mags? Is it just the same like a center magged unit? Or is it the same like knobby magged
Nice to hear the difference
Thx


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Zziplex,

Mike Benfield makes a standard through the end cap hole conversion that works very well. When you hear guys talking about a "Benfield sideplate" they are refering to a complete replacement machined aluminum sideplate that comes with the mag plate installed and ready to go for abu 55-6500's and Ultramags. A quick and relatively easy swapout. I've seen a few that required some "tweaking" to get properly setup though.

Very high quality units.

Tommy


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

ZZiplex said:


> Surf Cat
> By the way:what are benfield mags? Is it just the same like a center magged unit? Or is it the same like knobby magged
> Nice to hear the difference
> Thx



Center magged, like Tommy said, they are nice, once properly set up they make for a very solid casting reel, esp when combined with the QTC frame. 

The only issue I get with the QTC frame is occasionally on an overrun a loop of line will work its way over the side of the spool and into the frame, not a real big problem tho- the benfield mag is a just a slight twist to pop apart from the reel- the ultimate in quick break down.


----------

